# Zilla life?



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Eceryone here seems to love the Zillas, does anyone have more than a couple hundred miles on them yet? Im curious how they wear long term.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The first set of 27's I had wore just as good as any other tire except Bighorns. I h4ave about 300 on them and they look fine.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I have about 400 miles on mine. They show some wear but still look fine.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have about 250 and they still look fine.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

If you had to guess, how many miles do you think you will get out of them?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

4,356.79


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:haha: Thats messed up 425


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Must of done a lil' calculus to get that answer!!


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> 4,356.79


 
Im not asking for a magic number just a rough ballpark guess like 1000-1500. I dont have any experience in this area so I dont have the slightest clue if I should expect 1000miles or 10000miles. So far the most use anyone has had with these a is ab out 400miles and I could easily put that on in a month.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

it depends on if you ride the roads or hard packed rocks its all on what terrain you ride on as to how long then will last


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jmeier1981 said:


> Im not asking for a magic number just a rough ballpark guess like 1000-1500. I dont have any experience in this area so I dont have the slightest clue if I should expect 1000miles or 10000miles. So far the most use anyone has had with these a is ab out 400miles and I could easily put that on in a month.




Well, a magic number is all your going to get. This tire hasnt been on the market long enough for anyone to know how they will stand up to high-milage abuse. And as a general rule here, Our members dont give out imformation unless they know they are correct. We dont guess. Thats what makes this forum so great, when you get an answer, you can _usually_ bet on it %100. 

My advice, ONCE AGAIN, if you are THAT worried about tire wear, and high-milage, spend the extra money, and get mudlight XTR's. They are a radial tire, and should last a long time regardless of the terrain. They are decent in the mud as well. My neighbor (RDWD) has them on his brute, he rides around the 'hood on the concrete all the time, and they look exactly the same as they did when I met him in May.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

IMO tires are to hard to tell someone how long they are going to last for the simple fact that there are to many variables to consider. Tires that last me 1000miles may be only able to last the next guy down the road 200 miles.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

If tire wear is your concern look into the ITP589's I have over 1000 miles on mine now and still about 30% tread left ,thats personal exp not a guess


----------



## chuckster504 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey guys I just joined in on the site today, coming over from highlifters, thought Id chime in...
I have the 30 zillas right now and I have a little over 1300 miles on mine and they are still about 80% tread left, and I took a 2 week vacation to ride up north (about 1000 miles during that trip) and 5 miles each day we went out was down a paved asphalt road. The front of the tips are starting to round out pretty good though


----------

